# Sabah-i şerifleriniz hayrolsun



## Bimbinik

Hello everyone,

I have just come across with the expression "sabah-i şerifleriniz hayrolsun" and I have a hard time trying to figure out the meaning. Is it some kind of idiomatic expression?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Black4blue

Yes it's a very kind idiomatic expression for *good morning!
*It can be translated as "May your glorious morning be blessed"


----------



## Bimbinik

Thank you very much. Now it makes much more sense


----------



## hakancal

Additionally it is generally used by religious people or so kind older people.


----------



## sound shift

How common is the structure [noun]-i? I don't see it often in modern-day Turkish; it seems to occur much more frequently in Ottoman Turkish. Would it be possible to say "May your glorious morning be blessed" without using "sabah-i"?


----------



## Reverence

Not common at all. A Turk may spend his entire life without resorting to this way of adjective clause construction ever. It's a remnant of an era when Turkish was under the influence of other Middle Eastern languages to a far larger extent.


----------



## sound shift

Thanks. Gün-ü şeriflerin hayrolsun, Reverence. confused


----------



## Rallino

sound shift said:


> Thanks. Gün-ü şeriflerin hayrolsun, Reverence. confused


 
The thing is, this expression is so absurdly formal that using it in the second person singular makes it sound awkward. It's always used in _siz_ form. (→ şeriflerin*iz*).


----------



## Reverence

sound shift said:


> Thanks. Gün-ü şeriflerin hayrolsun, Reverence. confused



Ha! Bilmukabele.


----------

